# Canada



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats to your own forum.:thumbs_up


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Happy late Canada day. Finally someone has come to their senses Hope to see lots of peoples on here


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your own Canadian forum. Welcome at the bottom of the page with us.:wink::thumbs_up:RockOn:


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## tulikiwi (Mar 24, 2007)

*Kia Ora!*

good on you, guys!

welcome to the club of people who speak a foreign language :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

A


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

dutchy said:


> A


Get it right - that 's "Eh." As in, "Take off, eh.":cheers:


----------

